# Fullscreen Browser Solved



## chris_2791 (5 mo ago)

I've been struggling recently getting the browser fullscreen and have now found a working solution.

There are several hacks that seem to have been blocked with recent updates however there is a simple way to achieve this with a youtube redirect.

1. Open the youtube app and close it. This puts the app into memory.

2. Open the tesla Web browser and enter the following into the address bar.
I.e.

www.youtube.com/redirect?q=www.google.co.uk

You can replace the last part with whatever site you want to open.

This Launches the youtube app and redirects to the chosen website. You'll just need to tap "go to site".

Easy.


----------



## CDurand (3 mo ago)

Just go to the site www.MyTessy.ca and it will expand your browser window when parked. They also have more options for streaming services then what Tesla offers in the Theater mode, they even have a link to Plex.


----------

